# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay Tiger Air du lịch Thẩm Dương

## phongvelacviet2

*Vé máy bay Tiger Air du lịch Thẩm Dương*
Thẩm Dương là một thành phố lớn nhất ở Đông Bắc Trung Quốc thuộc tỉnh Liêu Ninh với diện tích 13.000 Km2, dân số 7,2 triệu người. Thẩm Dương còn được người ta biết đến với cái tên Thịnh Kinh hay Phụng Thiên nơi nhà Thanh tồn tại và phát triển hơn 200 năm từ 1644 – 1911. Đến nay Thẩm Dương vẫn còn lưu giữ những di tích văn hóa nổi bật một thời thịnh vượng và suy vọng của triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng ở Trung Quốc. 
*Vé máy bay đi Trung Quốc* sẽ đưa bạn đến với vùng đất Thẩm Dương nơi tồn tại di tích lịch sử văn hóa lớn của đất nước Trung Hoa một thời. Đến Thẩm Dương bạn hãy ghé qua cố cung Thẩm Dương, cố cung được xây dựng năm 1625 với tổng diện tích 4,6 vạn m2 với 70 lối kiến trúc và 300 gian nhà. Cố cung Thẩm Dương nằm trong di sản văn hóa thế giới với quy mô rộng lớn trải qua hơn 150 năm lịch sử cố cung là kết tinh những tinh hoa của văn hóa Trung Hoa với các dân tộc Hán, Mãn, Hồi, Tạng, Mông Cổ… là mốc son quan trọng của Trung Quốc đánh dấu đất nước thống nhất và nền hòa bình. Đến nay cố cung đã trở thành điểm đến quen thuộc, hấp dẫn du khách thập phương.
Dốc Lạ cũng là điểm đến hấp dẫn thu hút du khách viếng thăm. Con dốc dài chừng 80m rộng 15m, khá bằng phẳng cao ở phía tây và thoải dần về phía đông. Điều hấp dẫn và lạ lung ở con dốc này là khi xe lên dốc không cần đạp ga còn xe xuống dốc thì lại phải đạp cật lực, đến đây bạn sẽ cảm nhận được điều lạ lùng khác xa với quy luật vật lý tự nhiên.


Thưởng thức ẩm thực Thẩm Dượng bạn có thể tới những cửa hàng, quán cà phê hay quán trà bạn sẽ được ăn những món ăn ngon, lạ đặc trưng của vùng Thẩm Dương, các nhà hàng nổi bật có thể kể đến như: quán Zhenwei, quán Lvse Shengtai Yuan, quán Shu Xiang Yu Fu, …bạn hãy đến và cảm nhận hương vị Thẩm Dương bạn nhé!
Thẩm Dương quả là điểm du lịch thú vị và đến Thẩm Dương thật là dễ dàng khi hãng hàng không giá rẻ Tiger Air thường xuyên đưa ra chương trình khuyến mãi thu hút du khách đến với Thẩm Dương. Vào những dịp khuyến mãi *Vé máy bay đi Thẩm Dương* chỉ 159 USD (giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế và phí), giá vé rẻ chưa từng có mà hành trình du lịch cực hấp dẫn. Hãy nhanh tay lựa chọn cho mình một hành trình phù hợp và gọi đến 08 3963 2128 – 08 3963 2129 để được hỗ trợ, tư vấn và đặt vé cho chuyến du lịch kì thú tại thành phố Thẩm Dương. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH LẠC VIỆT*
Địa chỉ : 35 Ông Ích Khiêm, Phường 10, Quận 11, TPHCM
Điện thoại : *08 39 632 126 – 39 632 128 – 39 632 129*
Di động : 0121 575 3929
Yahoo : hoatuyethong_01 - hoatuyethong_05
Email : agentlacviet@gmail.com
Website : http://vemaybaydisingaporegiare.com
Website: http://phongvelacviet.com 
Website: http://tigerair.com.co
Website: http://phongvelacviet.com.vn

----------

